
Ask HN: Assessing supply and demand for C2B2C platforms? - quotz
How to gain traction and find the first users for a 2 sided platform, where I need users to provide content, and other users that are interested in that content? Its a kind of a chicken-egg problem. Whats your experience?
======
brudgers
Produce the content yourself. First it solves the "where do I get content
problem?" Second it allows you to tailor the content to the consuming users.
Third if you have a platform that allows users to post content you will need
to moderate the content so creating good content yourself reduces the amount
that needs to be moderated and insures that the content is not _entirely_ bot
spam.

~~~
quotz
Good advice. I’ve thought of this, however it would take a lot of time to
write quality material. It seems this is one of the “do things that dont
scale” advice.

~~~
brudgers
If it takes a lot of time to write quality material, that will probably not be
the default for users unless it is a community norm. Otherwise it will default
toward text messages and emoji.

~~~
quotz
Okay thanks for the advice!

